# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  Gente para participar en TV con Anthony Blake

## orotana

En la actualidad estamos elaborando un programa para TVE de mentalismo con Anthony Blake. Necesitamos gente que quiera participara y vivir de cerca el trabajo de este gran mentalista. 

Contacta con nosotros en el 91 6585288 o en silcoran@hotmail.com

----------


## ignoto

¿Dónde?

En este foro participa gente de todo el mundo.

----------


## Pardo

Donde y en que aspecto...?

Que buscais exactamente, gente que participe como publico, o como magos invitados...? Lo digo porque si buscais a magos como publico, puede cantar un poco... y parecer que usais compinche...?

----------


## dante

Estoy con Pardo, ademas que quizas las reacciones de los magos no son tan expresivas como las de un profano, muchas técnicas y efectos son bien conocidos. Ahora si lo que queréis es hacer un show en el que "limpiar" un poco la imagen de que tienen algunas personas de Blake de chapucero, que mejor que sean magos de los foros testigos de su gran conocimiento y habilidad... pongo " " por que no creo que realmente necesite hacer eso.

. Yo no creo que sea un chapucero, me gustarn mas o menos su manera de proceder en los juegos, pero no hay duda que es un profesional.    :Wink:  solo que he encontrado curioso que se pidan magos jeje. Alomejor si aclaráis un poco para que queréis hacer un especial con magos...

----------


## zarkov

Realmente no piden magos, piden gente en general.

----------


## dante

Pues tendria curiosidad por verlo actuar muy de cerca, pero aun hay que conocer donde se hará.

----------


## Pardo

Pues la verdad, no lo entiendo... es un programa de calle, por lo menos eso es lo que se anuncia en las notas de prensa...

Que pasa entonces, que no hay suficiente gente por las calles de este pais que quieran participar? O es que buscais un perfil de publico para hacer segun que cosas...?

Si nos lo puedes aclara, por favor?

Gracias...!

----------


## halexx

Alguien llamo o mando un email- :Confused: 




saludoss

----------


## RAIMONS

He enviado dos emails y me los rechazan. no se, eso huele un poco.....saludos.
ahhhhhh,estoy de acuerdo con pardo.

----------


## RAIMONS

hola de nuevo,en su pagina web hay esto:

BUSCAMOS COLABORACIONES PARA UN NUEVO PROGRAMA DE TVE CONDUCIDO POR EL MENTALISTA ANTHONY BLAKE. LOS INTERESADOS PARTICIPARAN EN SUS NÚMEROS DE ILUSIONISMO, MAGIA, LEVITACIÓN, HIPNOSIS,ETC Y VIVIRÁN UNA EXPERIENCIA EMOCIONANTE. 
POR FAVOR, AQUELLOS INTERESADOS CONTACTEN EN EL 609272535 O EN EL MAIL silcoran@hotmail.com. 

UN SALUDO

----------


## RAIMONS

de todas formas,encuentro muy extraño esa noticia...ya que....no hay gente :Confused:  cómo un artista como anthony,necesite hacer llamamientos de este tipo?. nunca me he encontrado con esto. saludos compañeros del foro.

----------


## Pardo

Si, es algo extraño...

Que yo sepa, los de Nada por Aki, no hacen llamamientos de este tipo... salen a la calle, y hacen magia a los peatones... En Il.lusionadors, lo mismo, yo nunca tube ningun problema para encontrar gente en la calle a la que hacer magia mental... Ademas, como bien dices, el mail no se envia, ta da error, eso es mas raro aun, quien quiera participar, que tendra que hacer, llamar poir telefono y consertar un cita :Confused:  Suena a necesidad de compinches para segun que juegos...

Bueno, habra que esperar a ver el programa...

Salud!

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Gracias a mis poderes mentales, que me permiten deducir que google es un arma poderosa  :117:  he descubierto que:

1. Silcoran es una persona que ha estudiado para ser administrativo en los cursos de la Uned. Parece una mala pista.
2.Sobre Silvicoral, se debió equivocar en el mail y más bien creo (perdón, Sé... un mentalista ha de parecer que tiene controlada la situación) que el mail autentico es silviacoral@hotmail.com
3. Que ahora mismito tengo muchos problemas de concentración debido a unas interferencias (Silvia Coral corresponde al nombre de un grupo de musica y me cuesta buscar otra info)
4. Por Orotana solo me viene el nombre de un guionista en paro (quizás haya conseguido curro en el programa del Blake)

Total, que la credibilidad de este anuncio es bastante pobre. Sólo me falta llamar a los num´s de telf pero soy Catalán  :117:  
que gasta!

Un saludo.

----------


## Goreneko

¿una cuenta de hotmail para alguien que trabaja en tve?  :twisted:  :twisted:

----------


## ablake

Hola a todos,
Mi nombre es Silvia y soy guionista de la serie que Blake está preparando para TVE. 
Podría hacer muchos comentarios a vuestros post pero creo que mi mensaje y el de mi compañero(orotana), que no es ningún guionista en paro, lo que pretenden es contactar con gente interesada en este tema y precisamente dejar constancia de que los invitados en los números de Blake no están amañados. 
De todas maneras, aquellos que no les guste o no se fíen, no tienen por qué contactar. 
Aun así deciros que aquellos que han mandado un mail al correo, que es silcoran@hotmail.com, y no silvia coral ni nada parecido, han recibido respuesta desde la redacción del programa que además no tiene email de tve porque lo realiza una productora y no la cadena. 
Respecto a lo de estudiar administrativo por la UNED, sólo decir que las fuentes de este investigador no son muy fiables, ya que soy peridista y por la UCM. 
Dicho esto, vuelvo a convocar a los realmente interesados a mandar un mensaje a esta dirección de correo, donde se les contestará con la fecha y la hora de grabación.
Un saludo

----------


## Ricky Berlin

He de aplicarme más en el mentalismo  :117: 

http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/in...eb6857e5f1423c

----------


## dante

Tanto si lo lleva una productora como si lo lleba el propio canal, queda de impresnetable y gente poco seria el usar un correo de dominio no propio y encima de hotmail. Pero bueno, lo que importa son los resultados, y mejor es el ultimo programa que el primero. Pero no os cuesta nada mirar un poco mas este aspecto. Y otra cosa, no he visto nunca a un guinista haciendo este trabajo de recaptación de personas, Eso e strabajo de otro, no de un guionista no?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿ :twisted:

----------


## jesus lopez

ese trabajo si que lo llevan muchas veces los guionistas en infinidad de programas de tve trabajan asi y la verdad dante no se si tienes algo contra silvia, no veo para nada de impresentable que alguien se informe en foros especializados si tiene que ver con su trabajo ,personalmente lo veo  muy profesional la chica solo se busca la vida no lo ves tu asi.
 un saludo y pura magia

----------


## letang

Desde luego los magos son una especie humana difícil de entender, y lo que si es un poco impresentable son algunos de los primeros mensajes que se dieron en este hilo (y algunos de los últimos también).

Alguien hace un ofrecimiento para quien quiera participar en algún lado.
Sin venir a cuento, se cuestiona y se duda de su veracidad.
No era un asunto de vida o muerte, no acusaba a nadie, solo ofrecía algo que podría interesar mucho a la gente de por aquí, por lo que dudar no venía a cuento.

Después de varios mensajes sin sentido, y una investigación tipo "El Mundo" la implicada viene a aclarar el asunto ahorrándose palabras.

Y todavía hay quien dice que es poco serio tener una cuenta de hotmail.... ¿pero a qué niveles estamos llegando?

Los servicios de correo como hotmail o gmail tienen también servicios especiales para empresas o profesionales, dándoles más capacidad y más servicios, por lo que no es de extrañar. O aunque tenga una cuenta normal, como la que tenemos todos, no es nada extraño.
Mi hermano también es guionista y director, y estoy seguro de que si necesitara buscar actores o extras, daría su dirección de correo hotmail y su número de móvil. No tiene por qué tener un dominio propio ni un número de telefóno fijo con una centralita.
Además, si la idea es que la gente envíe correos, mientras más sencillo sea de memorizar mejor, en este caso, te ahorras memorizar el dominio. Me parece lo más lógico del mundo.

Desde luego admiro la paciencia que han tenido estas guionistas para soportar esos ataques injustificados.

¿Que no es tarea de guinoistas buscar público? Bueno ¿y qué? ¿qué nos importa las tareas que quieran llevar a cabo dentro de la producotra? Como si quieren fregar el plató después del programa...

Bueno ya está... desde los primeros mensajes llevaba conteniéndome un poco y ya lo he soltao :P

Buenas noches a todos!!

----------


## RicarDOS

> Y todavía hay quien dice que es poco serio tener una cuenta de hotmail.... ¿pero a qué niveles estamos llegando?
> 
> Los servicios de correo como hotmail o gmail tienen también servicios especiales para empresas o profesionales, dándoles más capacidad y más servicios, por lo que no es de extrañar. O aunque tenga una cuenta normal, como la que tenemos todos, no es nada extraño.


Si es más sencillo que todo eso. Esas cuentas te dan cierta comodidad que otras no (no hace falta los servicios especiales).
Para mi trabajo utilizo mi cuenta de gmail y, si mueves mails al día, son mucho más practicas que las corporativas. 
Otra cosa es que el nombre de usuario del correo sea "poco serio"

----------


## ignoto

En todo caso, esto se está yendo de madre.

como moderador opino:

Por favor, si alguien quiere participar, se apunta en la web que sea (no me parece serio mandar un correo a ninguna dirección, pero eso es algo personal), manda un correo, llama por teléfono o invoca un espíritu en la bola de cristal.
Si a alguien no le interesa, hace caso omiso y punto.

La única pregunta pertinente la ha formulado Luis Pardo.
¿Se busca público, magos o compinches?

Si hay una respuesta, se agradece.
Si la productora no desea responder, allá cada uno si se quiere apuntar o no.

Hasta ahora Letang ha sido el único sensato, vamos a ver si cunde el ejemplo.

----------


## Pardo

> La única pregunta pertinente la ha formulado Luis Pardo.
> ¿Se busca público, magos o compinches?
> 
> 
> .


Yo no dije eso Ignoto... yo lo que dige es que si buscan a magos como publico normal, si alguien reconoce a un mago, los teleespectadores creeran que son compinches... O imaginate que voy yo, Blake me hace unas adivinaciones de PM y alguien de los que ve la tele me ha visto en el teatro... Lo primero que dirian es "este tio es mago tambien! etan compincahdos!"

Y el que me extrañe que se busque entonces a gente de calle para hacer un programa de calle, creo que tampoco es tan raro, pues yo he hecho un programa de magia en la calle y la verdad, gente no nos falto nunca...!

Salud!

Pardo.

----------


## ignoto

Perdón. Me expresé mal.
Puse un punto y aparte pero no quedó claro porque puse el espacio en blanco dónde no tocaba.

La única pregunta pertinente la ha formulado Luis Pardo.



- - - - - - - - 



(Pregunta que hago yo)
¿Se busca público, magos o compinches?
Si hay una respuesta...

Me expresé mal. Mea culpa.

----------


## letang

Como en este foro la gran mayoría somos aficionados y no somos conocidos por nadie, supongo que el anuncio sería por eso. Podríamos asistir sin levantar ninguna sospecha. Como mucho nuestros amigos nos verían y dirían "mira, es él" pero entenderían que fuimos porque tuvimos la posibilidad de ir, y no necesariamente por estar compinchados.

En tu caso, Pardo, que te conoce ya mucha gente, sí que quedaría "extraño" que te realizara un juego a ti. A no ser que sea un juego en el que el compinche sea un método imposible.

Un saludo.
(Yo no podré asistir de ninguna manera porque estoy muy lejos  :Wink1:  )

----------

